# AZ Feb Make & Take!



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey guys-
It'll be Sunday, Feb 22nd 2009, 2:00pm (unless we need it dark for props- then it MIGHT be later).

Topic: Still up for discussion, but I'm open to doing Prop-1's, Video Projections, Monster Mud??? Or any other ideas you may have. I'll go ahead and host at my place in Gilbert- but would LOVE volunteers for future events! WOOHOO!!! Let's get rolling!!! I'll post more info as the date gets closer... or check out AZ Halloween & Special Effects Association for more. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey guys!
Just a friendly reminder of our upcoming Make & Take this Sunday, Feb 22nd,
2:00pm at my house in Gilbert. We as a group will be building a Monster Mud
Statue, which, one of the members will get to take home with them once it's
dry. Additionally, the AZ Halloween & Special Effects Association will
officially release their first annual t-shirts! Please attend the event,
buy a t-shirt (which supports the Association with future events), make a
statue, eat and HAVE SOME FUN!

For all details please see AZ Halloween & Special Effects Association

Please RSVP me directly at [email protected]

SEE YOU THERE!


----------

